
What I Learned in My First Year as a Software Engineer - pedagogyNmotion
https://medium.com/@mehabakshi_48222/what-i-learned-in-my-first-year-as-a-software-engineer-c657460603be
======
pedagogyNmotion
I'm not the author of this article, but as someone who still considers himself
on the n00b side of Software Engineering, I resonate with this piece. Some
choice quotes:

> When people answer your questions, take note of how they figure out the
> answer themselves!

> Take this time to identify painful developing points or unreadable code, and
> craft some tech debt projects from this!

> Your growth will be very natural.

